# Winter Tires - all 4 or would 2 be okay?



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ and I'm in central NY, where we get a good amount of snow. Not as much as Buffalo or Syracuse...but we see plenty of it!

I've talked to a four 'tire guys' today (at a tire shop and my dealership)...two of which are basically life-long friends. 
They recommend spending a little extra on a winter tire, but only buying two and putting them on the front.

All the power is in the front, is the control that much better adding the back tires?
I can afford to buy 4 but I'd love to spend half of what I need to and only put tires on the front.

Looks like most are recommending the Blizzak...it's the most common tire online and the first name that my tire guys mentioned as well.
225/45R18s are $163/each

Kinda seems like putting 4 on would be a no-brainer...just wanted to know if anyone actually used only two and how the car handled?


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I tried two once back in 85' on my first FWD vehicle,,,,,,,,,,,,I soon got the other two for rear as the back of car tended to want to be in front so to speak when braking. Back end also would tend to slide on turns at speed front might be happy with.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Why not get 4 all season tires ultra performance tires if your're not seeing an "abundance" of snow? I live in colorado and will be running all seasons this winter myself. If you're really set on winters tho I really like blizzack tires.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Why not get 4 all season tires ultra performance tires if your're not seeing an "abundance" of snow? I live in colorado and will be running all seasons this winter myself. If you're really set on winters tho I really like blizzack tires.


You live in Colorado and you're running all seasons over winter tires? :question:

OP - I've considered the same thing. However then you'll be replacing your rears sooner than your front OEM. Tire rotation gets to be a pain and thrown off because tires will have a considerably different amount of wear over time. Not to mention the rear of the car not wanting to stay planted as the front will have very good traction. I could imagine the rear would want to get loose around corners even easier if the fronts have snow tires on them. 

I'm buying snow tires soon, and play to purchase 4 General Altimax winter tires. 205 70 15, and putting them on sonic steel wheels. The tires are about 63 bucks a piece online, suuuuper cheap!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

All 4. 2 winter tires makes for a dangerous, unpredictable car. 

Plus most tire installers won't even do 2.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> You live in Colorado and you're running all seasons over winter tires? :question:


Yep, we don't get the snow that you guys see in movies where it's a constant blizzard 
Plenty of snow traction on the all seasons we have.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> You live in Colorado and you're running all seasons over winter tires? :question:


I live in Wisconsin and have never had snow tires, have always just used all seasons. Sure a good all season will never be as good as a true snow tire, but there are some very good all season tires that are more than capable in snow/ice.... to bad the cruze doesn't come equipped with a decent all season tire from the factory however(doesn't matter which model you get either).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I also don't run snow tires. When Denver gets snow it's off the roads in a day or so. If you do get snow tires you need to get all four shoes shod.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I second jblackburn!


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just stopped by the shop and they said 2 Blizzaks (I intend on getting 4 for sure, thanks everyone) would set me back 393.02 + tax installed.
Tire Rack is $326 for two...

How much am I looking at for the install?

Wondering if I should just go thru the dealership, aka the guys I've known forever, and try to get a deal from them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GNS1310 said:


> Just stopped by the shop and they said 2 Blizzaks (I intend on getting 4 for sure, thanks everyone) would set me back 393.02 + tax installed.
> Tire Rack is $326 for two...
> 
> How much am I looking at for the install?
> ...


Tire Rack will estimate a shipping quote for you if you put in the zip code.

Mounting + balancing is usually $15-25 per tire. Some charge a tire pressure sensor fee as well.


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like 393.02 installed at the dealership and 388.48 shipped from TR
Think I'm buying 4 from my guys.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Look into getting some 16" steel wheels and putting snows on those. Doing the same thing with my wifes car a set of 4 215/60/16's are running me 486 installed out the door from costco. Plus then you won't be running the LTZ wheels in the snow and exposing them to salt and other crap.


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

jcihos said:


> Look into getting some 16" steel wheels and putting snows on those. Doing the same thing with my wifes car a set of 4 215/60/16's are running me 486 installed out the door from costco. Plus then you won't be running the LTZ wheels in the snow and exposing them to salt and other crap.


Good idea to save some cash...
Actually swapping the stock wheels next spring for some black rims. Going for the blacked-out look with rims and tint on my black cruze


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah every little bit helps lol. You will have to post some pics when it gets done. My brother in law has a BGM 12' that has 30% tint and black wheels and it looks pretty good.


GNS1310 said:


> Good idea to save some cash...
> Actually swapping the stock wheels next spring for some black rims. Going for the blacked-out look with rims and tint on my black cruze


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I would not get snow tires on the LTZ rims, if that's what you have. The tires will be way more expensive. Get some 15" or 16" steel rims and put snow tires on those. Because then in the spring you're gonna have to pay again to have your winter tires taken off. Even with buying steel rims and snow tires, it will probably be cheaper....and less hassle. Just a thought 

Try this site - Buy Tires and Wheels Online. Free Shipping Available. | TireBuyer.com - They offer free/half off shipping on alot of their tires.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree... I wouldn't put snow tires on the LTZ 18" rims... too expensive for the tires and I strongly believe that a narrower taller tire will do better in snow anyway. Wide tires, even snow tires will tend to float across the snow rather then dig down into it where it can make contact with something solid.

If I had the LS model , I wouldn't buy snow tires for where I live... but the LTZ is darn near worthless on any snow or ice. I hear the LT and Eco tires are just about as bad. 

I've driven a lot of cars in very bad snowy conditions without snow tires... if the tires are narrow and you've got good tread, you can easily get by with all season tires. Or, if you just want to avoid going out when it gets really snowy... or figure you can putt all the way home on the really bad days.


----------



## Wishin (Oct 9, 2018)

I once ran better tires on the front than the rear of my FWD car, it liked to spin out way to easily. You really want the same tires on all 4 corners.

While I agree that another set of rims and narrower tires would be better, you'll be pretty happy with winter tires in your stock size. Much better than all season tires. It is hard to justify another set of rims unless you plan to keep the car a long time.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Green said:


> I tried two once back in 85' on my first FWD vehicle,,,,,,,,,,,,I soon got the other two for rear as the back of car tended to want to be in front so to speak when braking. Back end also would tend to slide on turns at speed front might be happy with.



Bingo. 
After the 2nd time I looped the car turning onto a main road from a stop sign (yes, spun a FWD car by accelerating hard from a stop while turning, with 'all season' tires on the back), I bought a 2nd pair of snow tires. 
Never tried to run better tires on the front than on the back in winter again.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Lack of acceleration will probably not hurt you or the car, losing the rear end in a corner or when breaking could. Always put new tires on the back of a FWD car. I know this may sound stupid, but an 80 pound tube of sand in the trunk will help on those nasty weather days. Years ago was leaving 3rd shift work during ice storm (different FWD car), slipping and sliding with ABS working its but off. Stopped at Tractor Supply, picked up 50 pound dog food and 20 pound bucket of cat litter and wow what a difference that made the next 3 miles home. Again, its not for acceleration, it will help plant the rear tires in a corner, and when braking. Our cars are inherently front heavy, so 80 pounds added just inside the trunk helps balance it. I've lived in WI and now in Kansas where we get a lot of ice. If you get stuck on ice, you put down some sand and you are good to go.


----------

